# Health issues related to Tree Fern (xaxim)



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

How prevalent are injuries directly related to Tree Fern? Occasional belly punctures came up in a conversation the other day and I don't recall hearing of any such incidents before. Personally I've never had any issues with it, many of my backgrounds are tree fern panels and I use ABG mix for substrate.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting, i have never had any issues with it either!


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Julio said:


> interesting, i have never had any issues with it either!


Me neither as I have several background completely or partially made from TFP. I have seen at least one post in which there was someone in which their frog got a foot stuck in epiweb.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I was always amazed after looking at it since the points of it really look like spears, but didn't see or hear of any issues with it. Just put some in a tank I'm building but tried to use the pieces with a smoother surface and the points pointing down and the edges of the pieces are foamed-around, would definitely like to hear of any other injuries though


----------

